# apple cider vinegar helps



## Mikeydidit

I've been sticking to 2 tablespoons 3 times a day and have had a noticeable difference in smellz.


----------



## desprate

Hi MDI..congrates..how long u'v been taking it and wht was ur smell type..and ur symptoms?..plz lemme know..thax .

GOD bless..


----------



## Mikeydidit

I suffer from alternating c/d and leaky gas. The problem is still persistent but Lessened when taking apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Mikeydidit

I forgot to mention that my stools are either very thin or not formed properly.


----------



## oceanblue141

Hi Mikey, how much difference (%) have you been noticing since taking ACV ? Is it still working? How many days did it take to notice the difference?


----------



## Mikeydidit

Sorry, i should of updated earlier. I think i must be fructose intolerant or something because after a while i started to get diarrhea. i took a few days off to see if it would stop and it did. i think i will only use apple cider vinegar sparingly from time to time because of health benefits but not for LG.


----------



## thickthighs1

mikey, have you had a colonoscopy? sounds like something is g oing on with your colon if the poo is stringy


----------



## Mikeydidit

I haven't been able to go to a GI doc because lack of insurance and money. My dumps are weird most of the time. I have to squat over my tiolet to get anything out at times and it takes a while. i get diarrhea from things i didn't before like certain fruits, popcorn, corn chips, potatoes (not when they're fried),pizza and bread (depends on the bread). My lg is persistent throughout the day but its a lot better when i eat healthy ie chicken breast, rice, pasta, green leafy vegetables, beef, fish, real cheese not the shitty stuff, and eggs. alcohol just ruins me the next day if I've had enough. it will be persistant throughout the day. I dont know how to deal with it as of now but I'll keep trying everything until i can afford to go to a specialist.


----------



## thickthighs1

I recently tried ACV for indigestion and it worked great...what kind did you use? I used the organic,unpasterized stuff.
The first day I had bowel movement and felt like I had evacuated properly..but I still used the enema..it has help with my LG too..don't notice it as much.
I went to job interview for an intern position and didn't have any LG or hot anus..Try using the ACV with florastar probiotics,it has worked for me.I only take a teaspoon full in a glass of 8 ounce water once a day..it makes me pee too much


----------



## thickthighs1

pengu
Its a lot better...I haven't smelled anything bad the last few days..and when I have smelled something its barely noticeable..o one has let on they smell anything.
I have been using the probiotics with the ACV but last night I had such a burning sensation in my gut from the ACV that Ive decided to just do that every other day.But it does help with the smell..It makes me smell like vinegar sometimes ..when I get nervous,thats what I smell


----------



## KristiB

I just began a new post on this, but I too take ACV 1tbsp x3 per day w/honey in water. I also take Prilosec daily. I have not smelled in over 2 months. Around the same time, I quit dairy which made a noticeable difference with my stomach within days.

Mikeydidit-I ALWAYS had incomplete evacuations and crazy stools coming out of me (yellow, green, white, thin). The only product I have found that helps me is called Nopalina. It's all natural and works great. I take it daily and now have no problems with constipation or any craziness. Im pretty normal now, Maybe it would help you too.....


----------



## thickthighs1

Kristi,
Whats Nopalina? is it a stool softener or fiber product?


----------



## dani14

Mikeydidit said:


> I've been sticking to 2 tablespoons 3 times a day and have had a noticeable difference in smellz.


Do you think that is because it is balancing the ph in your stomach/ intestines causing forgein organisms to die because they can't survive in an acidic environment


----------



## desprate

Hi MDI..hope u r doing good..how to take ACV?..is it before or after food or on empty stomach?thax

GOD bless us.


----------



## KristiB

Nopalina is only natural fiber (wheat/oat bran, psyllium, apple, pineapple, graperfruit, etc). It is from Mexico and you can find it in some states in the US. Not sure about where else.

I began taking the ACV for the very reason that it balances your PH. It actually alkalizes your body. It does not make it acidic (which is what I do not want).I personally take 1tbsp with a tsp honey in water 3x per day. First thing in the morning, anytime during the afternoon, and then late at night before going to bed. I think the key is to stick with it.


----------



## thickthighs1

I love these cheap remedies...I am going to see if I can find Nopalina...maybe they might have it at Wholefoods.


----------



## desprate

Hi KristiB....wht u mean is ACV is gud for acidic body? and one more thing does it give dirreah?and other thing u told was 1tbsp with 1tsp of honey in water is ACV or Nopalina..thax.

GOD bless us all.


----------



## dani14

KristiB I agree with it balancing.your.Ph.but why or howhow would it.alkalize itit if acv is acidic..do you think that maybe for.the people.who.need the acidicness the body accepts it while for.the.people who needed more alkaline environment the body responds to it by making the environment alkaline?


----------



## KristiB

Hi Dani14-To be honest, Im not sure exactly how ACV alkalizes the body. I went to a health retreat a few months back and they had me drink it every 2 hours. They explained it to me, but I have forgotten now. (Embarrassing-sorry) The internet has alot of information about ACV, Im sure you can find the reasoning there. Also, a very knowledgeable blog is My Tummy Tantrum. He has our same disease and promotes a healthy lifestyle, along with alot of useful information and positivity.


----------



## Ravenwave

Do the ACV tablets have the the same effect? ACV liquid has cured my condition but i want to use tablets instead.


----------



## oceanblue141

Ravenwave said:


> Do the ACV tablets have the the same effect? ACV liquid has cured my condition but i want to use tablets instead.


Can you please be more specific. Are you 100% cured? what are your exact symptoms, how much ACV have you taken per day? How many days did it take for you to notice 100% cure? Please let us know the detailed details if anyone gets cured, it might help many of us. Thank you.


----------



## westr

do you all take it just before eating? ive started having mine a good few minutes before i eat. i forgot once at dinner time and had a terrible weekend, dunno if its related.


----------



## 2muchgas

I've been doing ACV for about a week or so and I've had no improvement. I tend to use it before I eat and sometimes afterwards.


----------



## Ravenwave

.


----------

